# bug proof led soffit lights



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I am looking for a 6" led surface mount for a soffit light with black trim. In the past I have had trouble with bugs getting through small openings into the lens area. I see that Nora has redesigned their NLOPACR6509T2440W to be better but it is not available in black. Any ideas that do not involve a paint can?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

so you want them sealed airtight?
maybe some hazardous location lights?
or marine environment?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

tmessner said:


> I am looking for a 6" led surface mount for a soffit light with black trim. In the past I have had trouble with bugs getting through small openings into the lens area. I see that Nora has redesigned their NLOPACR6509T2440W to be better but it is not available in black. Any ideas that do not involve a paint can?


Does it have to be surface mount for conduit entry? Otherwise, 6" wafer lights are available with black trim.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

joe-nwt said:


> Does it have to be surface mount for conduit entry? Otherwise, 6" wafer lights are available with black trim.


It is already roughed in with 4/0 nail on ceiling boxes on the framing.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> so you want them sealed airtight?
> maybe some hazardous location lights?
> or marine environment?


No. just standard resi fixtures that will keep the bugs out.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Ligtholier S5R is a sealed surface mount, but its only 5"


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

wcord said:


> Ligtholier S5R is a sealed surface mount, but its only 5"
> View attachment 151465


I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

tmessner said:


> No. just standard resi fixtures that will keep the bugs out.


I was suggesting looking for lights made for those applications because they would be likely sealed tight.


----------

